# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS Y MENESTRAS - PERUHEALTHYFOOD.COM

## ALBERTO MORALES

Saludos de la familia de peruhealthyfood.com   Somos        Exportaciones e Importaciones Saludables S.A.C, una empresa        peruana exportadora y comercializadora de superalimentos como        quinua, amaranto, cañihua; ademas de sus derivados. Nos        enfocamos en ofrecer al mercado internacional productos        agrícolas de buena calidad provenientes de la gran biodiversidad        existente en nuestra tierra.    Les brindamos los siguientes productos :        Quinua     Canihua     Kiwicha               Maiz gigante del Cuzco                    Tarwi organico              Maiz chulpi organico               Maiz Carhuay              Frejol Canario                Maiz montaña     Linaza organica    Quinua tricolor    Quinua blanca de primera y segunda    Maiz chulpi organico    Frejol canario    Maiz gigante del cuzco    Maiz Mote  Ademas          contamos con :    Harina de Maca ComercialHarina de Maca puraHarina de KiwichaHarina de QuinuaHarina ( fecula ) de CamoteHarina ( fecula ) de yucaHarina de plátano   No dude en solicitarnos una cotizacion al email : sales@peruhealthyfood.com / telefono : 951201874 - Sr. Julio Morales.   Saludos      CordialesTemas similares: Vendo segun demanda QUINUA, KIWICHA Y CAÑIHUA POP ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE POPEADO DE QUINUA ROJA, CAÑIHUA Y KIWICHA A BUEN PRECIO!!! Compro quinua blanca, kiwicha y cañihua ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA

----------

